# DirecTiVo, Hughes GXCEBOT, 109 hr A drive



## VK-30 (Apr 27, 2002)

I have one for sale.

E-bay posting has an image of what's on it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190388310903&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

